
HP Computer Stranded in Space - benj111
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-47377707
======
benj111
"The three original computers on board the ISS had cost $8bn each"

I hope this is incorrect.

~~~
cmurf
Now archaic British billion means American million.

~~~
benj111
British billion used to be a million million (a trillion) is that what you're
thinking?

~~~
cmurf
Oh nice, I had it in reverse.

